# Impossible de télécharger une app en 3G



## DeeJay Nono (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous

Je n'arrive pas à télécharger d'applications depuis l'AppStore quand je suis connecté en 3G. Je navigue dans l'AppStore et je sélectionne l'application à télécharger puis j'ai un message du type "Impossible de se connecter à l'AppStore". Pas de problème par contre en wifi ! 

J'ai un iphone 4, 32 gb , tous d'origine non jailbreak (j'ose pas ) et je suis chez bouygues. 

PS: pareil avec l'application youtube je n'arrive pas a lire de video en 3g


----------



## DeeJay Nono (21 Décembre 2010)

Personne ?


----------



## ced68 (22 Décembre 2010)

Et tu arrives à surfer sur Safari en 3G ? Si non, c'est qu'il y a un problème de paramétrage de ta 3G chez Bouygues sur ton iPhone. Et en Edge ça marche ?


----------



## DeeJay Nono (23 Décembre 2010)

Oui j'arrive a surfer sur safari en 3G impeccable mais pour télécharger des apps ou meme lire des vidéos YouTube (depuis l'application) ça ne marche pas.
Ah non tiens je n'ai pas essayé en edge


----------



## DeeJay Nono (25 Décembre 2010)

Non ca ne marche pas  ..

up ..


----------

